# Jiu-Jitsu and Other Methods of Self Defense by Percy Longhurst.



## lklawson (Jun 25, 2010)

I am proud to announce that, in conjunction with Dr. Milo Thurston and the Linacre School of Defense (www.sirwilliamhope.org), I have republished Jiu-Jitsu and Other Methods of Self Defense by Percy Longhurst.

The PDF download is, as always, free.
http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/jiu-jitsu-and-other-methods-of-self-defense/11487969

Blurb:


> An early promoter of Japanese Jiu-Jitsu in the first decade of the 20th Century in England, Percy Longhurst studied under both Yukio Tani and Sadakazu Uyenishi. He was familiar with, and possibly studied Bartitsu under Barton-Wright, and la Canne stick-fighting under Pierre Vigny.
> 
> A prolific writer, and accomplished amateur athlete, Longhurst quickly turned his skills to Self Defense and the new, mysterious, and glamorous foreign martial art of Jiu-Jitsu.
> 
> ...



Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 1, 2010)

Thank you very much for sharing this with us, Sir.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 1, 2010)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> Thank you very much for sharing this with us, Sir.


My pleasure.

I'm trying to decide what to start on next.  The top contenders are Squad Instructions for Broadsword and Sandow & Lewis' "Wrestling."

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Gaius Julius Caesar (Jul 1, 2010)

lklawson said:


> My pleasure.
> 
> I'm trying to decide what to start on next. The top contenders are Squad Instructions for Broadsword and Sandow & Lewis' "Wrestling."
> 
> ...


 
 That first one sounds awesome 2nd one as well but I have recently re read J. Christoph Amberger's The Secret History of the Sword- Adventures in Western martial Arts again for probably the 30th time.
 Reading all the Sharpe's novels helps that as well, makes you want a 1796 Heavy Calvery Saber to play with.

 I love researching western martial arts of the past.


----------



## lklawson (Jul 2, 2010)

Gaius Julius Caesar said:


> That first one sounds awesome 2nd one as well but I have recently re read J. Christoph Amberger's The Secret History of the Sword- Adventures in Western martial Arts again for probably the 30th time.
> Reading all the Sharpe's novels helps that as well, makes you want a 1796 Heavy Calvery Saber to play with.
> 
> I love researching western martial arts of the past.


Well, it's official.  Broadsword won the popularity contest so I'm starting the repub project today.  Should be fairly quick.  ~42 (small) pages of text and 10 illustrations.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

